# nicht alle seiten werden angezeigt



## ega_fr (21. Juli 2006)

wir haben in der wg ein kabelmodem und einen smc router, bei meiner mitbewohnerin ist es jetztso, dass sie ca. zweimal am tag auf alle seiten für fünf minuten zugreifen kann, und dann plötzlich für mehrere tage lediglich auf google, bahn, dsf etc. und die unterseiten, aber beispielsweise gmx nicht. das geschieht von der einen auf die andere sekunde.

sie hatte als einstellung dns automatisch beziehen und die selbe einstellung habe ich auch, bei mir läuft es aber einwandfrei. (sie greift wireless auf den router zu, ich mit kabel, aber das spielt glaube ich keine rolle) wenn ich ihr jetzt als festen dns-server den zuweise, den der router im statusprogramm anzeigt, ändert sich momentan auch nichts.

mtu ist es auch nicht, sie hat in der registry den gleichen mtu-wert wie ich drin und bei mir läuft es ja problemlos. wenn ich ihn rauslösche, damit sie die standardeinstellungen wieder hat, ändert sich leider am problem auch nichts.

habt ihr irgendwelche lösungsvorschläge?


----------

